# Guy Coopers Historic BMX Museum Event & Race.



## Astroyama (Jun 5, 2022)

*








						Guy Cooper's Historic BMX Gathering
					

Guy Coopers Historic BMX Museum Event!  BMX Collector Show, Old School Race, Museum Tours.




					www.eventbrite.com
				




Guy Coopers Historic BMX Museum Event and Race.

I can hardly wait til next Saturday, as I have never witnessed any bmx collection of this magnitude.   Nor have I been able to enjoy a vintage bmx race beyond 2000.

My friend is bringing his 64 Mattel Chrome Stallion.

Perhaps I'll meet and greet some Cabers there as well...time will tell.   

Rad!*


----------



## Astroyama (Jun 12, 2022)

This event was Legit Vintage.
Guy's compound at "Cooper Land" is overwhelming and intoxicating.
The authentic "Jeff Kasmala" cruiser was Rad, as well as the DG's, Kawasaki's, Yamaha's, Suzuki's.
Guy raced the red Raleigh racer, and almost won.
Cool vintage race track.

Happy Trails~


----------

